# TiVo Desktop 2.7 - What's New?



## evlg

I went to download TiVo Desktop just now and noticed it downloaded 2.7

I don't see any mention of this new version anywhere on the web.

Does anyone know what is new/changed/fixed?


----------



## Spire

Here's what it says when you install it:


> This version includes the following improvements to TiVo Desktop:
> Earlier versions of TiVo Desktop are automatically removed during installation
> Automatic transfers from the TiVo® DVR can now have 'Keep at Most' values similar to a Season Pass® on the TiVo DVR.
> TiVo recordings on your PC can be grouped by series when viewed from your TiVo DVR.
> TiVo Desktop treats files ending in .vob the same way as it treats MPEG-2 files.
> When uninstalling, you can choose to completely remove TiVo Desktop. This option removes additional files and settings that allow playback of TiVo recordings without the full TiVo Desktop software, including the Media Access Key (MAK) and the TiVo Desktop Plus key.
> This version has the following improvements in TiVo Desktop Plus:
> Videos from Flip camcorders can be viewed on your DVR.
> You can select a portable device conversion when defining an automatic transfer.
> TiVo Desktop supports transferring some files in the MKV format to your DVR.
> TiVo Desktop may recognize additional video types based on other software installed on your system.
> TiVo recordings that were broadcast as movies will be added to the Movies category when added to iTunes.


----------



## evlg

Thanks for posting that. I haven't been able to try installing it yet since I am still downloading some recordings.

I am very interested in trying out the mkv support!


----------



## pusta

Have they fixed the memory leak in tivoserever yet? If I let it run more than 1 hour, it jumps to 2.7GB of RAM usage.


----------



## evlg

I don't know but I am hoping as well. I'll do some testing and see if I can report any results back.


----------



## berkshires

I was hoping to see a bullet point like "this one will work on berkshires' computer so he can upgrade from 2.2 which he can't get working completely anymore."

The Series Groups addition is big.

Considering most .vob don't play right on TiVo without some processing, I wonder what the new .vob support will do?


----------



## windracer

Spire said:


> TiVo recordings on your PC can be grouped by series when viewed from your TiVo DVR.


Hmmm ... so TD finally supports folders when browsing the PC's NPL?



Spire said:


> TiVo Desktop may recognize additional video types based on other software installed on your system.


Well that's .... nebulous.


----------



## berkshires

windracer said:


> Hmmm ... so TD finally supports folders when browsing the PC's NPL?


It sounds like it supports Grouping of .tivos located in a single PC folder by SeriesID when viewing the server folder in the NPL.


----------



## CuriousMark

windracer said:


> Hmmm ... so TD finally supports folders when browsing the PC's NPL?


Only for *.tivo files and only if there is guide data on the DVR. It is a help, but it doesn't help with your own stuff or things you have stored in folders on the PC.


----------



## johnny99

The release notes has a long list of known bugs.

3. Known Issues (Please Read)

3. 1 Release notes

While using TiVo Desktop, you may encounter the following issues.

Playback of video from TiVo recordings requires an MPEG-2 video codec like the one included in the upgrade to TiVo Desktop Plus. The Home Premium and Ultimate Editions of Windows Vista include an MPEG-2 video codec and one is also often included with software to play DVDs.

Playback of audio from TiVo recordings from some TiVo DVRs requires an AC-3 audio codec like the one included in the upgrade to TiVo Desktop Plus. The Home Premium and Ultimate Editions of Windows Vista include an AC-3 codec and one is also often included with software to play DVDs.

For a small number of users, the TiVo Server process consumes more and more memory over time.

The initial display of the Now Playing List on your computer may be slow. The display speed will increase after the information has been cached.

Users of Windows Portable Media Center devices should use Windows Media Player 11 to convert TiVo recordings for these devices.

After creating an Auto-Transfer, it may take some time before all matching shows will be added to the transfer queue.

Shows already in the transfer queue are not automatically canceled when the corresponding Auto-Transfer is removed. Also, an incorrect status of "You have an Auto-Transfer for this program" will continue to be displayed and the "Auto-Transfer this Series" button will reappear for each of the items. You may cancel these shows manually.

TiVo Desktop has a "transfer history," which keeps the Auto-Transfer feature from transferring the same program more than once, just as the Season Pass® recordings feature on the TiVo® DVR keeps the same program from being recorded more than once.

If your PC and DVR cannot find one another, you may be experiencing one of the following issues.

Sometimes a DVR may not see the PC after upgrading to 2.7. Restarting the DVR typically resolves this problem.

TiVo Desktop and your TiVo DVR may not be able to communicate while using a Virtual Private Network (VPN) connection.

TiVo Desktop and your TiVo DVR may not be able to communicate if the PC has a firewall or there is some other network blockage.

The PC and the DVR may be on different networks. If you have more than one network card, please make sure the TiVo Server is using the same connection as your DVR. You can check the connection by right-clicking on the TiVo icon in the system tray and selecting 'TiVo Server Properties.' The selected adapter is displayed at the bottom of the tab titled 'Configuration' and can be reset with the 'Change...' button.

The Bonjour Service may not be running. Check if Bonjour is running by right-clicking on My Computer from the Start menu and choose Manage. Then double-click on Services and Applications. After the control panel opens, double-click on Services and look for 'Bonjour Services' in the list. If the status is not 'Started', right-click and select Start

The Bonjour Service may need to be updated. TiVo Desktop uses the Bonjour System Service to discover the DVRs on your network. This service is installed as part of iTunes. If Bonjour is not present, TiVo Desktop will install a version. If you continue to experience issues with the PC and DVR finding one another, you may want to install the latest release of Bonjour for Windows. You can find this at http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/bonjourforwindows.html

While using TiVo Desktop Plus, you may encounter the following issues.

TiVo Desktop uses the utility curl.exe to retrieve web video content to transfer to your TiVo DVR. If you are using a firewall on your PC, please allow this utility to connect to the Internet.

If the transfer of a web video or user-generated video is cancelled by the user, TiVo Desktop may occasionally transfer the video again.

Windows Media Player 11 is required to convert HD quality .wmv files for playback on an HD-capable DVR.

The title of user-generated video content may differ from the file name if there is descriptive information contained within the recording.

QuickTime movies or MPEG-4 files with long names or within nested folders that, when combined, exceed 255 characters cannot be transferred to a TiVo DVR. These files have a file type of .mov, .mp4, .m4v, or .mp4v.

The MainConcept Dolby Digital Audio Decoder and Encoder used with TiVo Desktop may not be usable by other applications.

When transferring Web video or user generated video to your TiVo® DVR, certain files will consistently fail to transfer completely and will also block subsequent transfers. Restarting your computer will restore the ability to transfer files. Do not make additional attempts to transfer any file that causes this problem.

Some file types, such as MPEG-4 (.mp4, .m4v), that may be visible in the Now Playing List for your computer shown in TiVo Desktop, may not play unless a player is selected for the file type. You can select a player for a file type in Windows by following the directions at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/320036/en-us.

Please note that changing the Portable Devices settings located within Preferences will only affect transfers that have not yet completed. For example, if ten transfers have been queued and you subsequently change the Portable Devices options, TiVo Desktop will prepare the ten pending transfers according to the new preferences as they complete. Likewise, if you turn off the Portable Devices options after five of the transfers have completed, the remaining five will not be prepared as they complete.

While using the Photos 2.0 viewer, you may encounter the following issues.

Slideshows in new Photos viewer do not support playing photos in a random order or viewing photos in folders below the current folder.
If your computer has more than one network connection, the new Photos viewer may not find the appropriate connection. The viewer supports two IP addresses: a link local address in the 169.254 range (in case DHCP fails to provide an IP address) and one of any other type.
HD Photos is not uninstalled when the TiVo Desktop software is uninstalled. If you wish to remove it from your system, please uninstall it prior to uninstalling TiVo Desktop.


----------



## pusta

Is there an option to turn on the folder view? Does Tivo Desktop actually create folders when you download shows from your tivo?


----------



## wmcbrine

Some nice improvements (some long overdue).

I had hoped that 2.7 would support transfer (without reencoding) of mp4, but I stopped expecting that recently, and am unsurprised to see it not in 2.7. I now believe it could be a long time coming, if ever.


----------



## CuriousMark

pusta said:


> Is there an option to turn on the folder view?


If by "folder view" you mean the feature in pyTivo, then no TiVo Desktkop 2.7 does not do that. What it does is group *.tivo files for shows that are still in your guide. That does reduce clutter, but it is not the folder view pyTivo users have.



> Does Tivo Desktop actually create folders when you download shows from your tivo?


TiVo Desktop 2.7 with the Plus option can create folders for web or personal videos that it is set to publish from a folder on the PC. That is pretty much the same as what it did in 2.6.2, so it is not a new feature.


----------



## Southcross

> For a *small* number of users, the TiVo Server process consumes more and more memory over time.


  must be employing former Microsoft programmers, make stuff look pretty while ignoring the most heinous of bugs

I'll have to give this a try


----------



## msmart

> TiVo Desktop uses the Bonjour System Service to discover the DVRs on your network.


WHAT!!!??! Oh great, another service that has to run on the PC. It looks like TiVo is now in bed with Apple.


----------



## CuriousMark

msmart said:


> WHAT!!!??! Oh great, another service that has to run on the PC. It looks like TiVo is now in bed with Apple.


They switched to using Bonjour instead of staying with their own Beacon service. If you have iTunes, you are already running Bonjour, so this means that for people with iTunes, one less service is running.


----------



## windracer

The TiVos themselves have been using Bonjour for a while now, haven't they?


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Southcross said:


> must be employing former Microsoft programmers, make stuff look pretty while ignoring the most heinous of bugs
> 
> I'll have to give this a try


What I really want to know.. Is why it does it for some and not for others. Even myself. If I run TiVo Desktop + on one computer I have it will suck up the memory. Yet another computer I have it works just fine for weeks on end! Both run the same version of Vista, Not much difference in either computer really. They aren't Identical though. Who knows...

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef

msmart said:


> WHAT!!!??! Oh great, another service that has to run on the PC. It looks like TiVo is now in bed with Apple.


Haven't you ever heard the saying... eat an apple a day will keep the doctor away! LOL Just don't tell Bill Gates.... He might get jealous! LOL

TGC


----------



## wmcbrine

They've been using Bonjour with HME since its introduction. I'm not sure about HMO (which is what TiVo Desktop uses) -- ISTR I noticed TD using Bonjour some time ago, but the official HMO docs (which are quite old now) only talk about TiVo's own beacon system. pyTivo still uses beacons, and they still work. The two systems are working in parallel.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002

CuriousMark said:


> If by "folder view" you mean the feature in pyTivo, then no TiVo Desktkop 2.7 does not do that. What it does is group *.tivo files for shows that are still in your guide. That does reduce clutter, but it is not the folder view pyTivo users have.
> 
> *TiVo Desktop 2.7 with the Plus option can create folders for web or personal videos that it is set to publish from a folder on the PC. That is pretty much the same as what it did in 2.6.2, so it is not a new feature.*


So for Plus, you get folders? I am not sure if this works, or if it does how to set it up to work as I have Plus and have added folders but haven't seen those videos in a folder?

If someone has this working can you let others know how?


----------



## CuriousMark

LADYBUGBLUE2002 said:


> So for Plus, you get folders? I am not sure if this works, or if it does how to set it up to work as I have Plus and have added folders but haven't seen those videos in a folder?
> 
> If someone has this working can you let others know how?


No, it is not folder support that you browse. You can have TD+ auto transfer web or RSS sourced videos to the TiVo. They will appear on the TiVo in a folder named after the folder on the PC where the RSS aggregater puts the videos. For example I publish DL.TV from the folder that iTunes puts it in. It is set to keep at most two episodes on the DVR at any given time. When I play and delete one, the next auto transfers to replace the old one, assuming a new one has been fetched by iTunes in the interim.


----------



## morac

There a lot of major changes with this release:

1. There is no TiVoBeacon.exe any more. Instead it installs Bonjour as previously mentioned. This runs all the time, but if you don't run TiVo Desktop or server all the time it can simply be stopped as it's a service.

2. For people who have the start/stop batch file, the new TranscodingService.exe process doesn't use this parameter, but it only appears to run when it has work to do or when TiVoServer.exe is running, otherwise it exits. It will also exit, when conversions are paused if there are none pending. TiVoTransfer.exe no longer runs by default, it will only run when TiVoDesktop.exe or TiVoServer.exe runs, but won't exit when both those processes end.

3. For those who have installed Haali's MatroskaSplitter's splitter.ax which is currently at version 1.9.42.1, TiVo desktop installs an older version (1.8.122.18) in the Plus subdirectory which it calls HaaliSplitter.ax and then registers it. This overrides the use of the newer version. It also overrides the following files: mkx.dll, mkzlib.dll (not registered), mkunicode.dll (not registered). This is not very nice on TiVo's part. Fortunately it's easy to re-register the newer versions of spliter.ax and mkx.dll and have them be used.

I'm still looking for other changes that haven't been mentioned, but haven't seen anything obvious.

Edit:

The bonjour installation script tries to copy and register files that don't exist. Based on what it does with the Haali files, I'm not too optimistic that this won't just clobber Bonjour that is installed with Itunes (or otherwise).


----------



## morac

*Warning TiVo Desktop a version of Bonjour with known vulnerabilities*.

The version of Bonjour that TiVo Desktop installs is 1.0.3. This has two known vulnerabilities.

I highly recommend that you install Bonjour 1.0.5 (or above) which comes with Itunes 8.0 or above or can be installed separately (1.0.6).

And TiVo, please update the version you include to at least 1.0.5.


----------



## Spire

CuriousMark said:


> They switched to using Bonjour instead of staying with their own Beacon service. If you have iTunes, you are already running Bonjour, so this means that for people with iTunes, one less service is running.


I have iTunes, but I've always had Bonjour disabled.

I just had to reenable it because TiVo Desktop 2.7 refuses to work without it.


----------



## windracer

Spire said:


> I have iTunes, but I've always had Bonjour disabled.
> 
> I just had to reenable it because TiVo Desktop 2.7 refuses to work without it.


+1

Although I left it as "Manual" start since I don't run TD all the time.


----------



## berkshires

Does installing TD2.7 downgrade Bonjour to 1.0.3 if you have a later version already installed?


----------



## tootal2

How do i fix this? Im using windows 7 beta


----------



## CuriousMark

berkshires said:


> Does installing TD2.7 downgrade Bonjour to 1.0.3 if you have a later version already installed?


I just checked. My bonjour is at 1.0.5 even though I just installed TiVo Desktop 2.7 a few days ago. So I think it is safe to say it uses what it finds and only installs if it thinks it needs to.


----------



## msmart

Spire said:


> I have iTunes, but I've always had Bonjour disabled.


Same here.

@CuriousMark, I hadn't noticed Bonjour was replacing TiVoBeacon. In that case, no problem, I guess it's a wash.


----------



## CuriousMark

Yah, 2.7 looks like a fairly major overhaul. Lets see if we can figure out what they fixed and what new things are broken that the field test didn't fix.


----------



## Lrscpa

Installed 2.7, and now Tivo and Computer running Desktop software cannot see each other. Running a Tivo HD - No Music/Photos on <COMPUTER NAME>, and the Tivo Desktop software cannot see a DVR when selecting "pick a recording to transfer".

Have restarted DVR with no luck.

Bonjour service running. Tivo Desktop shows "Server Running".

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## JeffKusnitz

TexasGrillChef said:


> What I really want to know.. Is why it does it for some and not for others. Even myself. If I run TiVo Desktop + on one computer I have it will suck up the memory. Yet another computer I have it works just fine for weeks on end! Both run the same version of Vista, Not much difference in either computer really. They aren't Identical though. Who knows...
> 
> TGC


For me, running 2.6.2, it seemed that auto-transfers were what excited the memory leak. With no auto-transfers scheduled, I had no memory leaks. When I scheduled a couple, TivoServer would leak lots of memory. At the time, I was auto-transfering 6 or shows a day.


----------



## PaulAlex7000

Hmmm, 2.7 still continues with the tradition of not streaming videos from your PC to the Tivo. Looks like I'm going back to 2.5.1


----------



## windracer

PaulAlex7000 said:


> Hmmm, 2.7 still continues with the tradition of not streaming videos from your PC to the Tivo. Looks like I'm going back to 2.5.1


TiVo Desktop, to my knowledge, has never "streamed" videos (it copies them to the DVR). What does 2.5.1 do differently that I'm forgetting?


----------



## Southcross

I've always been able to "play" my videos as they download... that has never changed... while not true "streaming", I think that should be sufficient unless your trying to watch a massive 15GB movie on a 40GB Tivo and dont' have the space


----------



## Spire

Southcross said:


> I've always been able to "play" my videos as they download... that has never changed... while not true "streaming", I think that should be sufficient....


Actually, that's the very definition of "streaming".


----------



## Southcross

Spire said:


> Actually, that's the very definition of "streaming".


well "streaming" to me would be playing the video in realtime across the network and not actually downloading the video to the hard drive... i.e. Web Streaming

(and yes, I know that usually the video is held in a temp file... you get what I mean)


----------



## ZeoTiVo

berkshires said:


> Considering most .vob don't play right on TiVo without some processing, I wonder what the new .vob support will do?


My guess is - Won't play right. 
I will stick with processing the VOB with videoredo.


----------



## SMWinnie

I installed TD2.7+ on my laptop and, quite suddenly, I lost connectivity outside the house. The home network was fine, but my router wouldn't talk to the cablemodem any more.

Turned off the laptop - problem went away.

I'm sure there's some incompatibility problem (still had TD2.6.2+ running on one machine) or maybe some reboot sequence that would have solved the problem, but uninstalling seems to be working fine.

I'll be fine with pyTivo and TiVoPlaylist until TiVo Desktop includes a feature (such as NPL grouping for my uploads or non-transcoded H.264 delivery) that I can't pass up.

Looks like a nice update for those for whom TiVo Desktop is stable and robust.


----------



## Lrscpa

SMWinnie said:


> I installed TD2.7+ on my laptop and, quite suddenly, I lost connectivity outside the house. The home network was fine, but my router wouldn't talk to the cablemodem any more.
> 
> Turned off the laptop - problem went away.
> 
> I'm sure there's some incompatibility problem (still had TD2.6.2+ running on one machine) or maybe some reboot sequence that would have solved the problem, but uninstalling seems to be working fine.
> 
> I'll be fine with pyTivo and TiVoPlaylist until TiVo Desktop includes a feature (such as NPL grouping for my uploads or non-transcoded H.264 delivery) that I can't pass up.
> 
> Looks like a nice update for those for whom TiVo Desktop is stable and robust.


After installing 2.7, PC couldn't see Tivo, and Tivo couldn't see PC.

Two Tivo restarts, Two PC restarts, IP releases, etc.

Nothing worked, except reverting back to 2.6.2.


----------



## morac

SMWinnie said:


> I installed TD2.7+ on my laptop and, quite suddenly, I lost connectivity outside the house. The home network was fine, but my router wouldn't talk to the cablemodem any more.
> 
> Turned off the laptop - problem went away.


As has been mentioned 2.7 uses the Bonjour service now instead of TiVo Beacon. I have no idea why having Bonjour running would cause a router to stop talking to a cable modem though.

You can test if it's Bonjour by disabling the service by selecting the Start Menu -> Control Panel -> Administrative Service -> Services item and then right clicking on the Bonjour entry and selecting stop.

For other people having problems with the PC seeing the TiVo and vice-versa, make sure your firewall isn't blocking Bonjour. See this page for the fix for this.

TiVo Beacon uses UDP port 2190, but Bonjour uses UDP port 5353. So if the firewall is set up to allow UDP port 2190, but not allow UDP port 5353, then Desktop 2.6.2 will work, but 2.7 won't.


----------



## Southcross

> Start Menu -> Control Panel -> Administrative Service -> Services


Alternatively, you can go "Start" >> "Run..." and type in Services.msc

stabs in the dark, but other little things come to mind that might wreak havok are thinks like: is the Router cloning the MAC address of the Laptop (MAC cloning sometimes is required for the router to work with Broadband internet)? Is the Router a uPNP device (could be receiving Port or connection "change" requests from Bonjour)? Is the software changing your subnet to the laptop AND the router?

in any case... thats an interesting one


----------



## Kenneth

tootal2 said:


> How do i fix this? Im using windows 7 beta


I have the same problem after upgrading to TiVo Desktop 2.7 on my PC running Vista. When I try to open TiVo Desktop I get the message " *Transfer server wrong version!* "  anyone know how to fix this please?


----------



## johnny99

I installed TiVo Desktop 2.7 and I can copy files from my TiVo to my PC.
Copying files from the PC to the TiVo is broken. I cannot even browse photos and music anymore.

Did anyone have these problems initially and figure out a way to fix them, other than downgrading to 2.6.2? Thanks.


----------



## bedelman

Moving away from using TiVo Beacon and over to Bonjour means that you may need a different port opened on your firewall -- if it's enabled. I think TiVo Beacon used port 2190 and Bonjour uses port 5353.


----------



## flaminio

tootal2 said:


> How do i fix this? Im using windows 7 beta


You don't fix it. You make a note of it and send it off to Microsoft.

Surely you're not using a beta operating system in production environment, are you?


----------



## angel35

How much better is 2.7??


----------



## Kenneth

angel35 said:


> How mush better is 2.7??


It sucks for me.


----------



## magnus

Why does Tivo Desktop turn on copy protection for Auto Transfer Folders when the original file is not copy protected? I tried moving the file without Auto transfer and no copy protection but when I do the same file with Auto Transfer it turns on the copy protection.


----------



## wmcbrine

magnus said:


> Why does Tivo Desktop turn on copy protection for Auto Transfer Folders when the original file is not copy protected?


Not that this is a very good answer, but: It's based on the TiVoCast mechanism, which defaults to copy prohibited. TD would have to take active steps to turn off the prohibition... which is actually possible... but not done.


----------



## magnus

Yep, it stinks that they did it this way. I wanted to get some things into folders and then move between Tivos later.



wmcbrine said:


> Not that this is a very good answer, but: It's based on the TiVoCast mechanism, which defaults to copy prohibited. TD would have to take active steps to turn off the prohibition... which is actually possible... but not done.


----------



## msmart

> Lets see if we can figure out what they fixed and what new things are broken that the field test didn't fix.


Total time estimate (transfer) is broken.

Only the active transferring show is estimated, not a total of all shows queued. I believe this is because the transfer is done by a curl.exe process rather than by the Transfer.exe itself.


----------



## angel35

Does it pay to get 2.7.?? Im up in the air about it ??


----------



## morac

msmart said:


> Total time estimate (transfer) is broken.


I'm not sure that's much of a loss since the total time estimate was never even close to being accurate.


----------



## msmart

morac said:


> I'm not sure that's much of a loss since the total time estimate was never even close to being accurate.


Agreed, but I thought I would point it out regardless. I did get bit by the Bonjour/Firewall issue where you have to give Bonjour access before TD will see the TiVo.

As for fixing... TD 2.7 opens much quicker and the Pick Recordings to Transfer window displays the shows alot faster (after initial launch).

We'll see if it continues as I only have 137 entries in the Cache folder. 10MB is the smallest setting in the Server Performance properties tab (largest is 300MB). That's a ton of 1KB cache files to say the least. I'd suggest that the lowest setting be 1MB and a highest of 10.

CPU usage is much lower and memory is very low and holding.

angel35, for me 2.7 is an improvement over 2.6.2 (I'm on XP Home) so I'd say go for it.


----------



## Das Achteck

msmart said:


> CPU usage is much lower and memory is very low and holding.


Are you using AutoTransfer? That is what triggers the massive memory leak for me.


----------



## George Cifranci

I just tried the .MKV support and it seems to work fine with a few 720p files I tried. I am very happy they added that.


----------



## Kenneth

After upgrading to Tivo Desktop 4.7 from Tivo website because Tivo Desktop 2.6.2 ( 306263 ) kept downloading Tivo Desktop 2.6.2 ( 306263 ). Then I couldn't open Tivo Desktop, I kept getting *"Transfer server wrong version!"* and it no longer did Auto-Transfers. I have gone back to Tivo Desktop 2.6.2 ( 306263 ). Can anyone please help me to get Tivo Desktop 4.7 to work? I'm on Vista BTW.

This post had the answer I was looking for http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7094593#post7094593


----------



## msmart

Das Achteck said:


> Are you using AutoTransfer? That is what triggers the massive memory leak for me.


Yes, but I never had a problem with memory leak. So saying memory usage remains low probably doesn't mean much coming from me.


----------



## sandycityscott

My auto-transfers are no longer transferring under 2.7. Tried uninstalling/reinstalling... they still don't transfer, even after readding the auto-transfers from scratch. Also, the total transfer time only seems to show the time for the current program transferring, rather than the total time for all the programs in queue to transfer.


----------



## yunlin12

HD video podcasts (CNet and Geekbrief large format) no longer transfer correctly using 2.7, SD podcast seems to transfer fine. They've been working fine with 2.6.2. I'm going back to 2.6.2. Memory leak I can handle by just restarting the TivoServer process once in a while. There is a thread in the HME forum about the podcast transfer issue so I'm not the only one. I wonder how many others have this issue. If anyone has it working I'd like to hear, otherwise I really wonder how Tivo tests their software before they release them.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

yunlin12 said:


> HD video podcasts (CNet and Geekbrief large format) no longer transfer correctly using 2.7, SD podcast seems to transfer fine. They've been working fine with 2.6.2. I'm going back to 2.6.2. Memory leak I can handle by just restarting the TivoServer process once in a while. There is a thread in the HME forum about the podcast transfer issue so I'm not the only one. I wonder how many others have this issue. If anyone has it working I'd like to hear, otherwise I really wonder how Tivo tests their software before they release them.


I'm in the exact same boat as you as noted in the other thread, where can I get 2.6.2?


----------



## larry99

_"I had hoped that 2.7 would support transfer (without reencoding) of mp4, but I stopped expecting that recently, and am unsurprised to see it not in 2.7. I now believe it could be a long time coming, if ever. " -wmcbrine_

The transfer of mp4 from PC to DVR is about 3 times faster with Desktop 2.7. On my 2.8 Ghz pentium, the transfer speed is just fast enough that I can stream mp4. I don't know how TIVO did it, but they are still transcoding as was stated previously. I guess the reason they don't decode the mp4 in the DVR is that the processor is not powerful enough to do it in real-time. But that means they have to send about 6 times the data in mpeg-2. Quite a penalty.


----------



## yunlin12

tivoknucklehead said:


> I'm in the exact same boat as you as noted in the other thread, where can I get 2.6.2?


Try download dot com. Pull down menu has two older versions including 2.6.2.

http://www.download.com/Tivo-Desktop/3000-2085_4-10364915.html

Edit: Sorry the older version does not provide download link. I don't know then. I used a saved 2.6.2 installation file.


----------



## bananaman

My 2.7 autotransfers are working. I did restart my TiVo since updating. Did you try that?



sandycityscott said:


> My auto-transfers are no longer transferring under 2.7. Tried uninstalling/reinstalling... they still don't transfer, even after readding the auto-transfers from scratch. Also, the total transfer time only seems to show the time for the current program transferring, rather than the total time for all the programs in queue to transfer.


----------



## larry99

I have had to reinstall the access key (from File pulldown menu) twice in the last two weeks in order to get files to transfer from PC to DVR. The key displays in the second menu as asteriks and is apparently correct, because when I just click OK (without entering a new number) everything works again.


----------



## skylark_pilot

this is one of the new features listed when you install 2.7

You can select a portable device conversion when defining an automatic transfer.

How do you do this? I don't see this option when creating an automatic tranfer. Is anyone else seeing it?
Thanks!


----------



## sehale

I initially had a problem when I upgraded from 2.6.2 to 2.7 - none of the recordings on my PC were available on the Tivo and I was getting a message about my server not permitting access when I tried to access My Music and My Photos from the Tivo. I checked the paths and added and deleted them again. I finally found under the Tivo Server Properties, down in the section titled, "Network address used by Tivo DVRs to access your computer" that some sort of network was selected that I could not identify. I switched to my home router address (that was listed when I selected the 'change' button) and instantly my access problems went away. I later rebooted my PC and the unknown network was gone from the dropdown list and only my router address was visible. All is working fine now.


----------



## comprev

One problem I'm having with transfers on the 2.7 is that it will only transfer one program at a time. With earlier versions, if you had more than one TiVo, it would transfer one show from each TiVo simultaneously. Since the TiVos transfer so slowly, this was a big performance improvement. Without it, my transfer rate is cut by 50% (2 TiVos) or more.


----------



## CuriousMark

Just noticed this one. I unchecked the start TiVo Server when you log in checkbox in TiVo Server properties. The next time I logged in, TiVo Server started. I know it used to work fine. I know this is pretty minor and might not get noticed by most people, does any one else see this?


----------



## lrhorer

larry99 said:


> I guess the reason they don't decode the mp4 in the DVR is that the processor is not powerful enough to do it in real-time. But that means they have to send about 6 times the data in mpeg-2. Quite a penalty.


Not at all. High bandwidth HD MPEG-4 content can be streamed into the Tivo with no problem. They just have not enabled it for downloading. It may have something to do with the encryption, but I can't imagine what.


----------



## mc43rd

When I upgraded to 2.7 I was able to upload from the dvr but still wasn't downloading anything. But worse, when I rebooted, I got a message saying:

MSVidCtl System Broadcast Message Receiver: ehRecvr.exe - Application Error
The exception Integer division by zero.
(0xc00000094) occured in the application at location 0x02123e-4d.
It keeps popping up.

I did a system restore to when I had upgraded and it went away, then deleted 2.6.2 again and put in 2.7. As soon as I had to reboot, the error message came back, so I know it has to do with the 2.7. Anybody else have this probelm or know how to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## FairieGodmother

2.7 isn't working for me; I'm getting Bonjour errors. TD won't even start. I tried Repair for Bonjour and Vista tells me it can't find the correct .msi files in any Apple folder on my machine. I've tried searching my entire computer (hidden folders enabled, system folders visible) and cannot locate it. I've tried downloading Bonjour for Windows from the Apple site-and even that won't load because it keeps referencing a prior installation of Bonjour that no longer exists. I've tried using File Restore and System Restore. 

I hope someone can come up with a workaround. In the meanwhile, mine will be to uninstall 2.7 and go back to 2.62.


----------



## pbanders

Southcross said:


> must be employing former Microsoft programmers, make stuff look pretty while ignoring the most heinous of bugs
> 
> I'll have to give this a try


I agree completely, the memory leak from TD is atrocious and this "small number of users" justification of not addressing it in multiple releases is unacceptable. ANYONE who has a large video library will see this behavior. I have it running on the most vanilla system possible with a totally clean build of XP upped to SP3 and it does it, and it did it on the previous system I used, too. It's the ONLY app I have with this kind of problem. If it were slow and progressive, I could live with it, but it consumes nearly 3GB of VM in a day.

TIVO: FIX THIS PROBLEM - PLEASE!!!!


----------



## pbanders

JeffKusnitz said:


> For me, running 2.6.2, it seemed that auto-transfers were what excited the memory leak. With no auto-transfers scheduled, I had no memory leaks. When I scheduled a couple, TivoServer would leak lots of memory. At the time, I was auto-transfering 6 or shows a day.


Thanks! This is great info, I'll try it. I had thought it was video library size that caused the problem. Of course, auto-transfers is a fairly central feature of TD, to not be able to use it limits the value of TD to truly manage your recorded content - TIVO, PLEASE FIX THIS!!


----------



## jayfest

Here's something new about TiVo Desktop 2.7: 
Every time I start it up, it bugs me to upgrade to TiVo Desktop Plus! 

I know this is SOP for free versions of software, but often there is a "Don't bug me again" button. I couldn't find one in this case. Extremely annoying. 

Is this happening to everybody? And has anybody else found a way to make it stop?


----------



## CuriousMark

jayfest said:


> Here's something new about TiVo Desktop 2.7:
> Every time I start it up, it bugs me to upgrade to TiVo Desktop Plus!
> 
> I know this is SOP for free versions of software, but often there is a "Don't bug me again" button. I couldn't find one in this case. Extremely annoying.
> 
> Is this happening to everybody? And has anybody else found a way to make it stop?


See msmart's post from a week or so ago for an answer.


----------



## jayfest

Thanks, and thanks to msmart. Sorry I didn't see that before.


----------



## msmart

ps, auto-transfers still don't work.


----------



## msmart

msmart said:


> ps, auto-transfers still don't work.


I noticed I had inbound network traffic and wondered what it could be..... a show is Auto-Transfering!!!! What changed...

I rebooted my computer (up for 9 days) a couple times after installing:

1) VideoReDo TVS 3.1.5.572 beta (didn't reboot)
2) Update for Windows XP (KB967715) [Autorun fix] (rebooted PC)
3) Adobe Flash Player update v10.0.22.87 [update pop-up after the pc rebooted] (rebooted PC)

After the second reboot is when I noticed the inbound network traffic. Looked at the TiVo Recordings folder, sure enough a show is transferring!! A show that was recorded two days ago.

It's just one show so too early to claim victory. Will post back if another one starts.

TiVo S2 (540); WinXP SP2


----------



## msmart

I think you can disregard the last post. Here's what I just tried:

Opened Windows Explorer and opened *C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\TransferRules*.

I renamed each of the "transfer rule" files to append ".old". Opened TD and recreated the entries by clicking on the Auto-Transfer this Series button for each show. Closed TD.

Guess what, one show is transferring and another is queued up!!!!!!!!!!! Different ones than the one that transferred just a little while ago!!! We may be on to something!!!

*Recommendation:* Go to the directory above, delete (or rename) the files and recreate them in TD. Post your results.

*Added: 2/27 7:31AM* I just added a new auto-transfer for a show that hadn't been done before. About 5 to 10-minutes after closing TD, all 7 shows that were in the NPL are queued up!! So something definitely has changed on my system causing AT to work (for now).


----------



## pbanders

pbanders said:


> Thanks! This is great info, I'll try it. I had thought it was video library size that caused the problem. Of course, auto-transfers is a fairly central feature of TD, to not be able to use it limits the value of TD to truly manage your recorded content - TIVO, PLEASE FIX THIS!!


OK, so I tried this suggestion to get rid of auto-transfers to stop the memory leak problem. Guess what? IT WORKED. No more leak.

Hey, Tivo! We're telling you exactly where the problem is with your code! The leak comes from the auto-transfers, and the reason some people don't have the problem (drum roll) is...is....that's right! *Because some people (probably more than not) DON'T HAVE ANY AUTO TRANSFERS SET UP!!* It's not as you say "a small number of customers may experience memory leaks", not, it's *every *customer who users auto-transfers! Please fix it! Thanks!


----------



## CuriousMark

pbanders said:


> Hey, Tivo! We're telling you exactly where the problem is with your code! The leak comes from the auto-transfers, and the reason some people don't have the problem (drum roll) is...is....that's right! *Because some people (probably more than not) DON'T HAVE ANY AUTO TRANSFERS SET UP!!* It's not as you say "a small number of customers may experience memory leaks", not, it's *every *customer who users auto-transfers! Please fix it! Thanks!


I auto transfer Terminator: TSCC and I don't see a memory leak. The memory goes up and then later it comes down. Just to be sure I will log it for a few days, but I am reasonably sure that it doesn't leak for me.

I do agree that for the people reporting the problem, all of them have auto transfers set up. So it is a necessary condition, but I do not believe it is sufficient to induce the memory leak in all cases.


----------



## morac

pbanders said:


> Hey, Tivo! We're telling you exactly where the problem is with your code! The leak comes from the auto-transfers, and the reason some people don't have the problem (drum roll) is...is....that's right!


I don't think it's auto-transfers that cause the leak, but any transfer that causes the leak. People with auto-transfers are the ones who see it most since they transfer a lot more stuff.

I never use auto-transfer and transferred all my stuff at once at some point. I used to see leaks in tivotransfer.exe when I did the transfers. I think 2.6.2 fixed these. I still saw leaks in tivoserver.exe in 2.6.2. I haven't run stuff long enough in 2.7 to see if the leaks were fixed.


----------



## Peter Miller

sehale said:


> I initially had a problem when I upgraded from 2.6.2 to 2.7 - none of the recordings on my PC were available on the Tivo and I was getting a message about my server not permitting access when I tried to access My Music and My Photos from the Tivo. I checked the paths and added and deleted them again. I finally found under the Tivo Server Properties, down in the section titled, "Network address used by Tivo DVRs to access your computer" that some sort of network was selected that I could not identify. I switched to my home router address (that was listed when I selected the 'change' button) and instantly my access problems went away. I later rebooted my PC and the unknown network was gone from the dropdown list and only my router address was visible. All is working fine now.


Thanks!!! That was my exact problem and now 2.7 works, woo!


----------



## twhiting9275

windracer said:


> Hmmm ... so TD finally supports folders when browsing the PC's NPL?


Not properly, no.
Sure, it's a little less cluttered, buuuuuut it doesn't do things properly here.
Properly would be showing the folders, allowing the user to select the folder, then the subfolder (if necessary), then the show.

Example:
I have over 2 tb of drive space dedicated to video (and I use a good bit of it now). I store things in a bit more sophisticated way than most (show -> season -> file). Tivo just shows this as show -> file, which is still a huge problem.



CuriousMark said:


> They switched to using Bonjour instead of staying with their own Beacon service. If you have iTunes, you are already running Bonjour, so this means that for people with iTunes, one less service is running.


God, another POS service put out by Apple. I seriously can't stand Apple at this point. I get that they need to update their software, but they DON'T need to keep putting more services on my pc (not a Mac, a PC).

Itunes is great. I love the store, the ipod syncs, the organization, it's just fantastic. What's NOT fantastic is this forced trash (Bonjour is just that). I remove it when they try to install it myself.

Bonjour = nothing but scumware.


----------



## STAGGERLEE57

Help just upgraded to TIVO Desktop Plus paid $25.00 and was upgraded to 2.7 version, now I cannot transfer anything from my TIVO to my PC...when I hit the pick recordings to transfer button, I get a message there are o TIVO DVR's available on the network...also, when I go to TIVO service properties button, it cannot find any DVR's
everything else is working fine...this only started after I upgraded to 2.7...I called TIVO
customer service, and they said I needed to register VBScript, but when I tried to do this, I received access denied or a error 0x800004005...can anyone help??? 
Should I reinstall 2.6...if so can anyone give me the link so I can reinstall 2.6 which was working fine!!!! Thanks


----------



## twhiting9275

I hate to pull the Microsoft response, butyou might want to try rebooting the computer then see if that works?

If that doesn't, try a complete uninstall, including the cache files, reboot, and re-install.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

I have two Series 2 Tivos and after not using Tivo Desktop for several years, decided to try it again. I bought the Plus version and installed it tonight but found myself facing a blank wall. Both Tivos have always been networked so I went through the steps to set up the Tivo Desktop network.

The Now playing lists of both Tivos were showing the icons for the computer but I wasn't able to make any transfers. The the icons would appear and disappear and I have no idea why. I know I am missing something, but am stumped right now.


----------



## hfwarner3

So let me ask the obviously stupid question. What types of video files can I play on my TiVo now?

I have several training videos in wmv or divx format. I have divx files of old recordings from my HTPC. Can I use my PC as a video server and play them on my TiVo?


----------



## Yoav

hfwarner3 said:


> So let me ask the obviously stupid question. What types of video files can I play on my TiVo now?
> 
> I have several training videos in wmv or divx format. I have divx files of old recordings from my HTPC. Can I use my PC as a video server and play them on my TiVo?


mpeg-2 is the only one you definitely can play.

Use a tool like pyTivo to 'not have to worry about it'. It will set up your PC as a video server and accept most files like your divx recordings (automatically converting them as they download). It's like Tivo Desktop Plus, but, well, free and better...

http://pytivo.armooo.net/


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Tivo II Jack said:


> I have two Series 2 Tivos and after not using Tivo Desktop for several years, decided to try it again. I bought the Plus version and installed it tonight but found myself facing a blank wall. Both Tivos have always been networked so I went through the steps to set up the Tivo Desktop network.
> 
> The Now playing lists of both Tivos were showing the icons for the computer but I wasn't able to make any transfers. The the icons would appear and disappear and I have no idea why. I know I am missing something, but am stumped right now.


I am overwhelmed by the help I found here.


----------



## matstars

Interesting...


----------



## Tivo II Jack

matstars said:


> Interesting...


It's called sarcasm, because I remember when you actually got help here. I guess apathy is consuming the world now.


----------



## JZ1276

sehale said:


> I initially had a problem when I upgraded from 2.6.2 to 2.7 - none of the recordings on my PC were available on the Tivo and I was getting a message about my server not permitting access when I tried to access My Music and My Photos from the Tivo. I checked the paths and added and deleted them again. I finally found under the Tivo Server Properties, down in the section titled, "Network address used by Tivo DVRs to access your computer" that some sort of network was selected that I could not identify. I switched to my home router address (that was listed when I selected the 'change' button) and instantly my access problems went away. I later rebooted my PC and the unknown network was gone from the dropdown list and only my router address was visible. All is working fine now.


I am trying to change the network address but it is greyed out and It wont let me select it. any ideas?


----------



## wmcbrine

Tivo II Jack said:


> It's called sarcasm, because I remember when you actually got help here. I guess apathy is consuming the world now.


Or, you know, no one knew the answer, and no one saw any point in posting just to say "I don't know". You didn't give people much to go on, either. Or much time before you started whining.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

wmcbrine said:


> Or, you know, no one knew the answer, and no one saw any point in posting just to say "I don't know". You didn't give people much to go on, either. Or much time before you started whining.


As far as not much time, we both joined here about the same time but you are much more active than I am so you should remember this. Last time I asked a question I got 3 to 5 responses within one or two hours and always made it a point to check back often to see them. I felt it would be rude leave people trying to help hanging until I got around to replying to them.

As far as no one knowing the answer??? Why would I...or anyone... think that no one would know how to troubleshoot Tivo Desktop that I probably set up wrong?

As far as not much to go on, I posted enough for someone to then ask me the questions that will point them to the answer. If I knew what information to provide, I would probably have been able to solve my problem myself.


----------



## Rdian06

Tivo II Jack said:


> As far as not much time, we both joined here about the same time but you are much more active than I am so you should remember this. Last time I asked a question I got 3 to 5 responses within one or two hours and always made it a point to check back often to see them. I felt it would be rude leave people trying to help hanging until I got around to replying to them.
> 
> As far as no one knowing the answer??? Why would I...or anyone... think that no one would know how to troubleshoot Tivo Desktop that I probably set up wrong?
> 
> As far as not much to go on, I posted enough for someone to then ask me the questions that will point them to the answer. If I knew what information to provide, I would probably have been able to solve my problem myself.


Woah, having a bad day maybe?

I think wmcbrine's point is that if you want help, provide a little more detail and make it easier for the people trying to help you. You mentioned nothing of what you tried to resolve your problem. And as someone who might offer you help, it's a bit aggravating to have to play the twenty questions with you just to get the basics. Like did you try rebooting your Tivos and did you check your Tivo.com account to see if all the video services were enabled... Are your Tivos wired or wirelessly networked? What in the world does "set up the Tivo Desktop network" mean? We can't read your mind when you say "I'm stumped".

We're not paid to help you. Any assistance we offer is voluntary. If you want paid assistance because "you hit a blank wall" and "know I am missing something", call Tivo support.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Rdian06 said:


> Woah, having a bad day maybe?


Not at all, just looking for answers. The answers to all your questions is yes, I would not even come here without first trying all my options. I have been using Tivos for more than 10 years now, so I don't need assistance all that often.

I was never very happy with the performance of Tivo Desktop and that is why I hadn't used or even installed it on my computer for several years. The other day I decided to give it another try and payed for and installed the Plus version.

I then went into my two Series 2 Tivos and Messages and Settings to the Change Network Settings. I attempted to specify a static IP address and kept getting conficts. I used both Get Automatically from a DHCP server and Let the DVR assign itself an IP address and both indicated a successful network connection, but when I go into Tivo Now Playing list the icon that indicates the connection to my Computer comes and goes.

Sometimes the icon is there and sometimes it is not, most often not. If I go to Tivo Desktop and Pick Recordings to Transfer, I am told there are no DVR's available on the Network. Now to complicate matters.

I have Tivo Desktop on a desktop computers and on a laptop. Both Tivo's are connected to my Desktop via a wired router that also handles wireless connections. My laptop is connected to that same router wirelessly.

Anyway, at one point in trying to get this working, one Tivo showed two computer icons, one labeled Jack and the other JackR which means it was connecting to both computers.

I have booted my Tivos, booted my computers and booted my cat across the room. (Not really) As said originally, I am stumped.


----------



## morac

Well I would try the obvious things first such as making sure the computers can ping the TiVos and that the TiVos can see each other in their NPL. 

If none of that works you have a networking problem and I would suggest powering down all devices (PCs and TiVos) and unplugging your router and then plugging the router in first, followed by the TiVos and PCs.

If you can ping the TiVos from the PC then I'm guessing that Bonjour isn't working correctly or is being blocked. Unfortunately without looking at a packet trace it's hard to tell if that's true or not.


----------



## djdowner

First, I have read all posts to this thread
Second, Newbie to this forum
Third, not a total geek---but adequate
Fourth, truly grateful for the help

Here is my error message:
*Unable to start Tivodesktop
Element not found*

System info:
XPpro SP3
DellM90 laptop
Kaspersky 8.0.0.54
All Tivo apps granted 'Trusted' status wil total access
Previously running 2.6.2 with no problems
Home network setup in Cisco gigabit router, with NAT/DHCP, private network addressing
Updated Bonjour and restarted


----------



## windracer

djdowner said:


> Here is my error message:
> *Unable to start Tivodesktop
> Element not found*


Try clearing the cache.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

morac said:


> Well I would try the obvious things first such as making sure the computers can ping the TiVos and that the TiVos can see each other in their NPL.
> 
> If none of that works you have a networking problem and I would suggest powering down all devices (PCs and TiVos) and unplugging your router and then plugging the router in first, followed by the TiVos and PCs.
> 
> If you can ping the TiVos from the PC then I'm guessing that Bonjour isn't working correctly or is being blocked. Unfortunately without looking at a packet trace it's hard to tell if that's true or not.


Some progress. I turned off and then unplugged both Tivos, shut down both PC's, unplugged my modem and unplugged my wired/wireless Linksys router. I waited a few minutes and plugged in the router, plugged in the modem and plugged in both Tivos.

I waited for both Tivos to complete booting up and then powered on both PC's, desktop and laptop and VOILA for a minute or two. At the bottom of the Now Playing list on both Tivos I am showing two computer icons, one for Jack and one for JackR which means both Tivos are seeing both computers.

Now the bad news. When I open either Tivo Desktop Plus and click on Pick Recordings to Transfer, I still get the same message, "Their are no Tivo DVRs available on the network.

You asked about the two Tivos seeing each other in the NPL. They have always shown each other in the NPL. I have no idea what your reference to "Bonjour" is about.

UPDATE: While looking for answers at Tivo Support, my NPL on both Tivos were on screen as I saw first one and then the other PC icons disappear. I then found that I didn't have the latest versions of Bonjour installed.

I installed the new version on both computers and then did the necessary reboots and saw both PC icons return to my NPL's. I now know that they returned because of the reboot, not the Bonjour updates because as I am typing this, one of the PC icons has already disappeared.


----------



## msmart

Tivo II Jack said:


> ....I have no idea what your reference to "Bonjour" is about.


 How much of this thread have you read???? Go back and read again from beginning!


----------



## rb_9999

I downgraded from Tivo 2.6 because the transfers were painfully slower than previous versions. Then I had a time getting an older version to work but eventually did. Do 2.7 transfers from your PC seem faster than in 2.6? How about from previous versions? I am really hesitant to go to a newer version with the problems I had with 2.6 and from reading this thread there are plenty of new problems.


----------



## aaronwt

comprev said:


> One problem I'm having with transfers on the 2.7 is that it will only transfer one program at a time. With earlier versions, if you had more than one TiVo, it would transfer one show from each TiVo simultaneously. Since the TiVos transfer so slowly, this was a big performance improvement. Without it, my transfer rate is cut by 50% (2 TiVos) or more.


Was there a fix for this? This is my only problem with 2.7. Auto transfers seem fine along with everything else, but instead of getting transfers from five TiVos concurrently like with all previous versions, it is only transferring one show at a time which takes forever.


----------



## ASW

mc43rd said:


> When I upgraded to 2.7 I was able to upload from the dvr but still wasn't downloading anything. But worse, when I rebooted, I got a message saying:
> 
> MSVidCtl System Broadcast Message Receiver: ehRecvr.exe - Application Error
> The exception Integer division by zero.
> (0xc00000094) occured in the application at location 0x02123e-4d.
> It keeps popping up.
> 
> I did a system restore to when I had upgraded and it went away, then deleted 2.6.2 again and put in 2.7. As soon as I had to reboot, the error message came back, so I know it has to do with the 2.7. Anybody else have this probelm or know how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks.


I have the same problem. Any way to fix yet?


----------

